
Building a new city for the people of Hong Kong - sandGorgon
https://www.city-journal.org/future-of-hong-kong
======
qubex
This is both the most amazing and inadvertently-cyberpunk things I’ve read in
the second half of this week.

The idea of a company setting up a for-profit city in a foreign country that
would essentially have self-juridstiction in order to enable a mass migration
from an oppressive government... that’s a Gibson trilogy.

